# She told me she's not going



## luoruosi

I know that "to say" is "말하다" and "to tell" is "말해주다", but how would i work these into a full sentence? For example, "She told me she's not going," and, "He said that he is sick today".


----------



## pcy0308

Hello luoruosi,
It is worth noting that "말-" in "말하다" is often omitted when used with other verbs or dependent/independent clauses. As for your example, "she told me she's not going" can be translated as either "(그녀는) 안간다고 말했어" or "(그녀는) 안간다고 했어": both are acceptable. "He said he is sick today" can be translated as "(그는) 오늘 아프다고 말했어" or "(그는) 오늘 아프다고 했어". Hope this helps.


----------



## luoruosi

pcy0308 said:


> Hello luoruosi,
> It is worth noting that "말-" in "말하다" is often omitted when used with other verbs or dependent/independent clauses. As for your example, "she told me she's not going" can be translated as either "(그녀는) 안간다고 말했어" or "(그녀는) 안간다고 했어": both are acceptable. "He said he is sick today" can be translated as "(그는) 오늘 아프다고 말했어" or "(그는) 오늘 아프다고 했어". Hope this helps.


Thank you that does help a lot! I'm assuming you add the "ㄴ" (간 ) in the first one to make the verb a noun, and not in the second because 아프다 is an adjective. Correct?


----------



## pcy0308

Hello luoruosi,
Rather than changing a noun to a verb, the particle "-ㄴ" seems to change verbs and adjectives into a dependent clause so that it could be attached to another clause introduced by other particles such as , "~다", "~다고", "~지", "~줄", and more. For example, "너가 아픈줄 몰랐어" or "I did not know you were sick"; "내가 여기 온지 벌써 한달이다" or "it's already been a month since I came here."; "너가 여기서 편한지 안편한지는 중요하지 않다" or "it does not matter whether you are at ease here or not". Hope this helps.


----------

